# Texas Heatwave Austin, Tx



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Anyone from DIY going? Would love to see some pics.

Thanks


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

I went  Sorry no pics. I'm a tool and forgot my camera at home.  Nothing SQ out there. A few ground pounders, more burp machines.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

I beg to differ, there were over 25 SQ entries, more than Finals some years, and lots of great sounding cars. They were a little hard to find tho, most were either in manufactures booths or inside the main hall where Chris Pate and I were.


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jun 7, 2009)

I wish I could have gone this year.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

yea it was a huge turnout i heard.


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

It was a petty good show ! thanx , to all of you that made it and to the once that couldn't there is always next year (let's see if we can make it a bigger turn out ).


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

No pics = poopy thread. Lol


----------

